
Fortnite Player Performance Analytics - mynameisnizzam
My team and I have been building a platform that delivers performance analytics and actionable advice for Fortnite.<p>What does that mean? We attempt to teach you how to play more effectively and increase your chance of getting victory royales.<p>I’m not here to advertise but more so to get your initial impressions about a platform like this.<p>Of course, if you’re already inclined to sign up feel free to visit PrestigeXP at www.prestigexp.com.<p>I understand that some may think this isn’t feasible and I get that, but I’m confident in our tech and that it will only get better with age.
======
oceanman888
I don't know how my aim will get better other than playing a lot.(I am causal
gamer and I don't care at all)

But if you can build me a graph around weapon picks, drop location and
survival time that would be pretty cool.

Also maybe win rate by skins.

~~~
mynameisnizzam
We're definitely working on a lot of the things you mentioned. Win rate by
skins is a fun idea. The other day, I played Squad with my brothers. We all
used the Valor skin. We were dying like crazy. Decided 4 of us suited in Valor
was too loud and drew attention. Changed to default skins and pretended to be
new to Fortnite. Doesn't really work anymore since everyone is aware for good
players in default skins, haha.

